# INTRO: recent infection with piano and with synthesizer sounds - not looking for a cure - on the contrary



## Trentotto (May 15, 2021)

Hello,

I'm a writer and photographer who infected himself with piano 5 months ago and can't stop. 

I'm currently on a very cheesy 49-key MIDI controller and am looking to upgrade to a 88-key MIDI controller (decided digital pianos were not for me). Looking for something that is lighter to the touch if possible but still weighted. Like ghost I'm haunting music stores hitting keys with intent and persistence.

Checking out discussions over keyboards and their feel was how I found this forum - I found people here very passionate and better informed than on other forums and the conversations were subjective and very interesting to read (just read an exchange over the SL88 Grand before I signed up).

My very detailed opinions on cameras transfer perfectly to the hunt for the keyboard with the right feel for me.

I love synthesizer sounds but also try to learn piano the classical way to get the technique down. 

My goal is to create soundtracks for my short films (my own and for my clients) and general soundscapes not of this world but of my own.


----------



## el-bo (May 16, 2021)

Enjoyable read! Welcome 🙏 

Not sure that you’ll get as much traction regarding the call for advice as if it were in a more appropriate sub-section of the forum.

Maybe you’d consider editing this post down to a more general introduction, then posting the request for keyboard advice, here:





__





Gear Talk


Studio Gear Talk: hardware mic preamps, compressors, limiters, synths, mics, amps, guitars, keyboards etc.



vi-control.net


----------



## SupremeFist (May 16, 2021)

It will pay off in the long run for your acquisition of piano technique if you knuckle down and get a good digital piano, but if you're really set on a lighter action then the NI S88 is popular and has a bunch of cool features.


----------



## Trentotto (May 17, 2021)

Thanks, I actually found a keyboard today - with two slight problems I have posted about in the gears section. I got an old Studiologic SL-990 XP in a very good condition. Some knocking noises - but that's probably the downside of the otherwise so excellent Fatar keybeds. And I'll likely not be able to connect a mixface/transport controls because this keyboard doesn't seem to have a MIDI-IN. But the key feel is just supreme. Coming from fast-food quality M-Audio-burger it's delicious to play on a Fatar keybed. Plenty of Michelin stars for this musical menu.


----------

